# Newbie Pic



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Well been working out for 5 months now should have done a a pic of me before i started but ill take one now 5 months in to it see how i improve from here started a dieting 4 weeks ago feels great feel free to post what you think ineed to work on 

Height: 6ft

Weight: 14 stone

Will be adding more pics when i buy a decent Camera !

Like my Chicken legs better get started on these things ! lets hope they can jump up as fast as my upper body i hope thanks for comments guy makes me more motivated hope people feel that way to !


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

awesome !


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

do you both know each other


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

yes mate we train together


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammers said:


> do you both know each other


Yer we train with each other atm it becomeing a strength competion with us both but we both wanna rip cant see us ripping while we jumping up weight like theres no tommorow !


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

you sure you have only been training for 5 months??????


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammers said:


> you sure you have only been training for 5 months??????


well i went to a gym when i was 14 did one month then never went again till iwas 19 and ive stuck at it for 5 months now nearly six i been always sport active and always been lean so ibeen on alot of supplements on and off trying diffrent proteins / creatines

But this month i have been on Super pump 250 and recived some nice gains from it just not nice letting of gas all the time when in work! lol

i go gym 4 - 5 days a weak also i know that aint enuff rest buts it my second home

Hi btw hammer ive seen all your posts can see your improveing by yours pics to


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Matty-Boi said:


> i go gym 4 - 5 days a weak also i know that aint enuff rest buts it my second home
> 
> Hi btw hammer ive seen all your posts can see your improveing by yours pics to


I know what you mean by 2nd home mate. I have started going back training for 5 times a week, but 2 of those days are cardio. you have made excellent gains mate in 5 months. I have been training coming up to 3 years. Just gonna do more cardio to get my muscles showing thru more. I'm focusing on my abs to come thru, they are there just hiding behing my tiny bodyfat. lol. You need to start working on your legs cause i neglected them big time but now legs and cardio are my main things at the moment, Good work so far mate.


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammers said:


> I know what you mean by 2nd home mate. I have started going back training for 5 times a week, but 2 of those days are cardio. you have made excellent gains mate in 5 months. I have been training coming up to 3 years. Just gonna do more cardio to get my muscles showing thru more. I'm focusing on my abs to come thru, they are there just hiding behing my tiny bodyfat. lol. You need to start working on your legs cause i neglected them big time but now legs and cardio are my main things at the moment, Good work so far mate.


You have got a really good shape to start pumping the muscle thouth BF

well to behonest ive been getting ripped hell of alot latley jsut by eating tuna/jacket potatoes / Chicken pasta Constantly its annoying cause same stuff all the time but im guna start buying more protein shakes well good luck to you to mate ! can see good progress comeing your way if you keep it up !


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Matty-Boi said:


> eating tuna/jacket potatoes / Chicken pasta!


Thats mainly what i eat too............


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammers said:


> Thats mainly what i eat too............


This is my routine what i have been doing for 5 -6 months

Monday: Chest - Abs

Tuesday: Back Only

Wenseday: I have a little fun in gym mix it about but not back or shoulders and finish of with abs.

Thursday: Shoulders Only

Friday: Arms - Abs

someone time ihave a whole weekend off but if i dont do anything im down gym doing Dips pull up the fun things and suana steam room XD


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Matty-Boi said:


> This is my routine what i have been doing for 5 -6 months
> 
> Monday: Chest - Abs
> 
> ...


You said your not training legs. Why dont you do legs on Wednesday?? Get some squats in there mate,,


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammers said:


> You said your not training legs. Why dont you do legs on Wednesday?? Get some squats in there mate,,


Yer guess i wil have to learn how to do all those certain things for legs iheard you release testostrome when you do legs not sure if this is true :S

Sqauts look diffcult but ill try some this wenseday see what there like !

i btter keep of this site so much information myte never get my self down the gym lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Matty-Boi said:


> Yer guess i wil have to learn how to do all those certain things for legs iheard you release testostrome when you do legs not sure if this is true :S
> 
> Sqauts look diffcult but ill try some this wenseday see what there like !
> 
> i btter keep of this site so much information myte never get my self down the gym lol


once you have been on this site you will be on it for life ( abit like facebook mate)

squats is a must do excercise for legs.

same as bench is for chest and deads for back....Its a big must


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

good pics mate impressive for 5 months IMO, id def say throw some legs in there gotta stay in perportion 

keep us posted with your gains


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

SX Dave said:


> good pics mate impressive for 5 months IMO, id def say throw some legs in there gotta stay in perportion
> 
> keep us posted with your gains


Thanks well ill post next in a 1 months time ill go all out training starting tommorow hopeing to pack on the muscle this month i hope and get some defintion !lets hope 

guna start sqauts wenseday see how they go !


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

really impressive for only a few months training.

good to hear youre gonna start training legs.

what do they look like?

are they on par with your upper bod?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

looking quite good mate, especially in the second two pics (the first one really doesn't do you justice)

make sure you keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Matty-Boi said:


> You have got a really good shape to start pumping the muscle thouth BF
> 
> well to behonest ive been getting ripped hell of alot latley jsut by eating tuna/jacket potatoes / Chicken pasta Constantly its annoying cause same stuff all the time but im guna start buying more protein shakes well good luck to you to mate ! can see good progress comeing your way if you keep it up !


try not to replace to many of your solid meals with protein shakes as this will hinder your gains.


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

chest today matty boi!   100 for 10 is the target


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

to be fair matt our legs aren't bad at all.. with all the football etc!


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

JasonSensation said:


> to be fair matt our legs aren't bad at all.. with all the football etc!


well im hopeing for 16 stone ! then see what goes from there hehe


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Matty-Boi said:


> Yer guess i wil have to learn how to do all those certain things for legs iheard you release testostrome when you do legs not sure if this is true :S
> 
> Sqauts look diffcult but ill try some this wenseday see what there like !
> 
> i btter keep of this site so much information myte never get my self down the gym lol


When you do heavy compound movements on large muscle groups (such as deads and squats) your body releases 'large amounts' of natural testosterone and growth hormone


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Tall said:


> When you do heavy compound movements on large muscle groups (such as deads and squats) your body releases 'large amounts' of natural testosterone and growth hormone


Good to hear ! thanks for that info .


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello mate, welcome to MC. Have u been on here before under the name harmy?? Ur face is very similar to urs. Unfortunately his pics were deleted in april so we can't compare.


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Nath said:


> Hello mate, welcome to MC. Have u been on here before under the name harmy?? Ur face is very similar to urs. Unfortunately his pics were deleted in april so we can't compare.


Nope but you have been the 3rd person to ask this hehe i would like to know who that guy is now lol nice meeting you nath


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well mate, it seems u have a doppleganger, I hope Harmy comes back so we can all revel in ur similarity! Nice meeting u too mate, hope u enjoy ur stay at Musclechat.


----------



## BigBen91 (Sep 24, 2008)

ur delts and bis look imence


----------

